# Current season Ride Insano vs Lasso



## embrion (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I'm looking for a new boot. Coming from mid (some say mid-soft) Vans Aura. 
I've already tried tons of boots and Ride Insano and Lasso fit me the best (and equally well). Looking for something universal for everything between mid-soft up to mid-stiff boards. 
General allmountain, charging from time to time, some light freeriding, manuals/presses and I'm also thinking about starting visiting park. 
Future boot will be paired with Burton Genesis and still yet to be decided 2nd pair (Burton Malavita/Union Atlas/T.Rice)
I'm aware that Insano is pretty stiff (still wouldn't say extremely) but it has separate BOA zones unlike Lasso (ankle + entire boot) and better tech in general. I've also heard from two people and confirmed it by myself that the upper zone can be kept a bit loose and it makes the boot feel more like 6/10. 

What do you think?


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Insano. Focus boa is so much better. You sound like you've made up your mind already.


----------



## embrion (Aug 25, 2010)

Well, I have independent BOAs in my current Vans Aura, so I don't want to downgrade, but I'm still afraid that Insano might be too much, especially for trying park ;-)


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Can't you wear the Aura for parky stuff? 

Have you tried Ride's Fuse? If Insano and Lasso fit you well, Fuse will likely fit just as well. Its got boa for internal ankle and laces outside.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

The current year insanos are a bit softer than past years. I tried on the lasso and insano last week. I had hoped to buy some stiff boots and was disappointed in them because they are more of a mid stiff, I like very stiff.... if you want them not super stiff your good to go. 

Most boot manufacturers have softened up their stiffest boots this year. That includes the driver x. I am going to stick with my flow talons as they have actually gotten stiffer. I really want to find different boots, I try on 8 or 9 different models every year and still love the talons for my feet....


----------



## embrion (Aug 25, 2010)

I don't want to keep two pairs of boots, and retailers in my location don't have Fuse + I hate laces ;-)

I've also heard that boots are softer this year in general. IONs as well.


----------



## Elektropow (Mar 6, 2014)

embrion said:


> I don't want to keep two pairs of boots, and retailers in my location don't have Fuse + I hate laces ;-)
> 
> I've also heard that boots are softer this year in general. IONs as well.


Ions as well? Damn. Looks like the same mold. Was hoping that boot would stay like last season's for as long as possible.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I wear 2016 Insanos for everything. They fit my feet well, adjustability is great, and I prefer a stiff boot. That said, I loosen the upper a bit and ride park on my funslinger with them, or crank them and freeride on my Flight Attendant. Don't be afraid of them being too stiff, if they fit your foot well you can ride any way you like with them.


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

embrion said:


> I don't want to keep two pairs of boots, and retailers in my location don't have Fuse + I hate laces ;-)
> 
> I've also heard that boots are softer this year in general. IONs as well.


Why do you hate laces?


----------



## embrion (Aug 25, 2010)

Elektropow said:


> Ions as well? Damn. Looks like the same mold. Was hoping that boot would stay like last season's for as long as possible.


Yep, according to The Good Ride guys liner has been changed and now it feels softer. They event described it's flex as medium. Burton Ion 2010-2017 Snowboard Boot Review I've tried them and indeed they were not that stiff.



Phedder said:


> I wear 2016 Insanos for everything. They fit my feet well, adjustability is great, and I prefer a stiff boot. That said, I loosen the upper a bit and ride park on my funslinger with them, or crank them and freeride on my Flight Attendant. Don't be afraid of them being too stiff, if they fit your foot well you can ride any way you like with them.


Whoa, Funslinger? So that's +1 vote for their adjustability. I think you've convinced me. What bindings?
How many days you've used them so far? There are some negative reviews that say it wears pretty quickly and someone even mentioned hole in the liner after about 30 days



MMSlasher said:


> Why do you hate laces?


It takes time and power to lace them tight. I find BOA better also for micro adjustments.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I put at least 40-45 days on my 2015 Insanos before having an issue with the Boa guides beginning to separate. Caught it early and got them warrantied straight away with no issues. I've got I think 10 days on the 2016's. Zero issues with the liners or anything wearing aside from that boa guide, but I can see they've improved it for the 2016 boots and was recommended to just put a little shoe glue over those spots to help re-enforce it. 

I use Cartels for most riding, the Funslinger had Restricted reflex cartels (Old Malavita ankle strap) and then EST Cartels on the FA, sometimes older stiffer CO2s. For Dedicated park riding the Insanos wouldn't be my first choice, but I've never felt like they restrict me at all there. That said, I'm not spinning 900's with massively tweaked grabs.


----------



## embrion (Aug 25, 2010)

I've also had slight problem with BOA guides in my Vans Aura after about the same time so it seems to be a common problem. No observations like those in bad reviews here? Insano Boots | Men's Snowboard Boots | Ride Snowboards 2016-2017 Collection

The picture is from Lasso, but you've had no problems like that with Cartels? It's called "hungry cartels" syndrome and is caused by grate on the inside of binding to hold boot better. It makes holes for boots that are not reinforced on the back:









Sure thing, if I was a park rat, I wouldn't probably even take Lasso, but for me it will be 10% max (my spins are mostly 90's  ) and for manuals/butters I think that it's even easier with stiffer boots.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

embrion said:


> I've also had slight problem with BOA guides in my Vans Aura after about the same time so it seems to be a common problem. No observations like those in bad reviews here? Insano Boots | Men's Snowboard Boots | Ride Snowboards 2016-2017 Collection
> 
> The picture is from Lasso, but you've had no problems like that with Cartels? It's called "hungry cartels" syndrome and is caused by grate on the inside of binding to hold boot better. It makes holes for boots that are not reinforced on the back:
> 
> ...


In my mind, that's a Cartel flaw. And zero issues for myself, it's amazing what a little duct tape can do. I knew about the issue so I've always kept duct tape on that spot on the heel of the boots. Fixed.


----------



## embrion (Aug 25, 2010)

Yep, that's Cartels fault for sure. If you have no complains regardign the quality of Insano, then I'll probably pull a trigger on them. I'm planning to combine them with Genesis on softer to mid board and Union Atlas or T.Rice for stiffer.


----------



## Atreyu.91 (Oct 26, 2016)

I bought a pair of Lasso boots today. And after i´ve seen this picture im a little bit doubtful if this was the right choise.

Would the Malavita binding from last year afoid these holes at the heel or would it be the same issue as with the Cartel´s?


----------



## embrion (Aug 25, 2010)

Atreyu.91 said:


> I bought a pair of Lasso boots today. And after i´ve seen this picture im a little bit doubtful if this was the right choise.
> 
> Would the Malavita binding from last year afoid these holes at the heel or would it be the same issue as with the Cartel´s?


Malavita is fine as far as I know because it doesn't have grate on the inside. It's Cartel and some other lower Burton models issue. You can search "hungry cartels" here for details. Example: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/54313-what-causing.html


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

embrion said:


> Yep, that's Cartels fault for sure. If you have no complains regardign the quality of Insano, then I'll probably pull a trigger on them. I'm planning to combine them with Genesis on softer to mid board and Union Atlas or T.Rice for stiffer.


Just a heads up, the Atlas are about as stiff as Genesis. The only truly stiff bindings Union makes are the T.RICE, which in my experience have too much stock forward lean, and the FC which are like $500. If you want a stiff Onion the T.RICE is your option.


----------



## embrion (Aug 25, 2010)

Nivek said:


> Just a heads up, the Atlas are about as stiff as Genesis. The only truly stiff bindings Union makes are the T.RICE, which in my experience have too much stock forward lean, and the FC which are like $500. If you want a stiff Onion the T.RICE is your option.


Hi Nivek, good to hear from you as I always value your opinions a lot. 

What about responsiveness? From what I've heard it's: Malavita>Cartel>Atlas>T.Rice. Especially opinion that Atlas is more responsive than Cartel could be found in number of places and Good Ride guys told me that nowdays Malavita, Cartel and Genesis are on more or less the same responsiveness level. 
Have you had chance to try Rome Targa? I've used to use ~2011 model with stock/medium stiffness inserts so I'm wondering how it can be compared to above bindings in terms of stiffness and responsiveness


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

They're not really wrong with the Burton three feeling similar, but I still hold that because the Malavitas highback is the stiffest of the three, that binding rides the stiffer of the three. Atlas felt like Cartels to me. No more responsive and maybe even a touch less. Read my full thoughts on Targas here. I have not ridden the Rice since they added carbon to the highback but the shape is the same, so my feelings on too much forward lean and calf-bite still stand.


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

embrion said:


> The picture is from Lasso, but you've had no problems like that with Cartels? It's called "hungry cartels" syndrome ...


old thread. don't care.

yeah, my Now Pilots did he same thing to my Ride Lasso's (this shot was after only 3 days riding). Neither Ride nor Now ever followed up to my inquiries about it beyond "never seen that before." I've since learned it can pay to match brand bindings to boots since they often have the rubber heel material rise up enough to protect their own stuff.

Switching back to Flow NX2-GT bindings this season, so shouldn't have the same problem since the highback's contact point is further up.


----------



## embrion (Aug 25, 2010)

The issue is materials quality in Lassos. They are extremely comfy from day 1, but different bindings destroy them. I've returned them to shop and got my money back. I've heard from them that they've had lots of returs for different quality reasons.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I'd definitely say it's a Lasso issue then. I've had both Ride Insanos and Ride Fuses in Now Pilots with no markings at all. Looks like that was from where the high back meets the heelcup?


----------



## embrion (Aug 25, 2010)

In my case even pretty "delicate" highback of Genesis managed to bite a bit of Lasso's back. What really suprises me, is that 17/18 Lasso is the same so Ride is apparently ignoring the issue they have since already a few seasons.


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

Phedder said:


> I'd definitely say it's a Lasso issue then. I've had both Ride Insanos and Ride Fuses in Now Pilots with no markings at all. *Looks like that was from where the high back meets the heelcup?*


yep, that's it. 

It's a snug fit at the heel, have to work a bit to get the boot out after riding. 11.5 (U.S.) Lasso's in a large Pilot.


----------



## mantonakakis (Mar 16, 2017)

Hi all, 

I'm looking to get a new pair of boots, and to support my local shop. I'm looking for something fairly stiff, and most importantly, something that fits my foot well. I have a normal width foot with a bit narrow heel/ankle. 
My current boots are Ride Anthems, and while the fit is good overall, the heel cup is too roomy and I have to really crank down the single BOA to get it tight. I went to the shop and tried on Lasso (as well as boots from other brands - Lasso fit best by far), and it felt much better than the Anthems! I was even able to go down from 11.5 (my Anthem boots) to 11 in the Lasso (I measure 29.1 mondo on both feet) with the same amount of toe touch on the front of the boot, due to my heel/ankle being pulled back further in the boot. 

I want something stiffer than the Lasso, though, and I saw here that Lasso and Insano have a similar fit (thanks OP). Trident seems appealing, but obviously more expensive and not rated as stiff as Insano. 

Can anyone else verify that Lasso and Insano have a similar overall fit? My local shop doesn't carry Insano so I have to commit if they special order for me 

Thanks!!


----------



## embrion (Aug 25, 2010)

I've tried both Lasso and Insano and they've both fit my feet equally good. Just please keep in mind that Insano is fairly stiffer than Lasso. Still, some ppl claim they ride it in park with upper BOA relaxed. You also have Trident, which is in between Lasso and Insano flex wise, but with triple BOA (overkill IMHO) and the most expensive from all three of them.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

mantonakakis said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm looking to get a new pair of boots, and to support my local shop. I'm looking for something fairly stiff, and most importantly, something that fits my foot well. I have a normal width foot with a bit narrow heel/ankle.
> My current boots are Ride Anthems, and while the fit is good overall, the heel cup is too roomy and I have to really crank down the single BOA to get it tight. I went to the shop and tried on Lasso (as well as boots from other brands - Lasso fit best by far), and it felt much better than the Anthems! I was even able to go down from 11.5 (my Anthem boots) to 11 in the Lasso (I measure 29.1 mondo on both feet) with the same amount of toe touch on the front of the boot, due to my heel/ankle being pulled back further in the boot.
> ...


I just bought new lassos 2 days ago and tried insanos on at the same time. Very similar fit wise. very noticeable difference in stiffness. both were quite comfy though. 

You're looking for size 11? I actually have a pair of size 11 Insano from last year in excellent condition. My brother just switched to Tridents and sized down to 10.5. They have 10 days on them. Shoot me a message if you want to see pics and discuss.


----------

